

Hulu to Change Model of Free Streaming - nextstep
http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2012/04/30/hulu-tv-networks-to-change-model-free-streaming/

======
joejohnson
This is absurd. The networks (some of which own Hulu) are used to double-
charging the consumer: you pay for a subscription, and then you pay by
watching ~18 minutes of ads for every hour of TV.

I watch Hulu occasionally, but I never watch TV. This is a stupid move on
Hulu's part. Instead of being a service that will aim to move people away from
TV and to a new distribution model, they have chosen to remake TV on the
internet.

For many reasons, the profits from TV will never be as high as they have been
historically. Television now has to compete with free, because try as they
might, the TV networks will never stop piracy. But trying to milk more money
from paying customers (or those who try to legally watch shows online) will
push more users away from their platform.

